# Harrison L6 Mk1 Metric Change Gears



## John252058 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm looking for any information on the metric change gears for my Harrison L6 Mk1,  13" lathe. If someone has a manual and/or change gears for this lathe and willing to part with. If I can't find the gear set I'd appreciate if someone who has the set would give me measurements on the set so I can make them.


----------

